# A new foster in our house



## Brady's mom

:focus:Hi everyone,
This is Jessie (although I have been calling her Cassie since I have a crazy friend named Jessie:focus. I picked her up on Tuesday night. She is 2 1/2 and a real sweetie. She is much smaller than my boys. She is about 10 pounds. She is a bit shy and a little afraid of Brady and Dugan, but she is improving already. She now tries to play with them, but gets scared when they play back. Silly girl. Dugan is such a good sport about it. He now rolls over on his back and just lets her sniff him. I give it a week before they get her to have a good RLH with them. She loves to play with her toys and chew hooves. We are enjoying having her here and teaching her all about what fun a havanese can have. I will keep you all posted on her progress.


----------



## KSC

Awww..sweet face. What's her story?


----------



## Leeann

Karen she is adorable!!! What a good boy you are Dugan for helping her come over her fear and let her go at her own pace.


----------



## mintchip

Awwwww! She looks like a real sweetheart


----------



## irnfit

KSC said:


> What's her story?


Very cute. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Very cute! She looks a lot like Tess! Have fun.


----------



## Brady's mom

We received our package of goodies from HRI in the mail today. Aunt Laurie put together a very pink collection of goodies for us. Here is Cassie with her new pink harness and pink diva blanket


----------



## Sheri

Awww, she looks sweet, and what a GOOD boy, Dugan!! Belly rubs for you!


----------



## Pipersmom

So sweet, pink makes everyone happy!


----------



## LuvCicero

You are so sweet to make a difference in her life. She is a doll and looks 'tiny' in the pictures.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Cutie!!!


----------



## Maxmom

Cassie is adorable! I thought she looked like Tess, too! I can't wait to follow her story, since she reminds me of Cooper, with his shyness.


----------



## galaxie

She is so sweet! What a cute girl


----------



## luv3havs

What a darling face! She sure is a cutie.
Good luck with her.


----------



## KarmaKat

She looks so happy with her pink harness and Diva blanket! What an expressive, sweet face.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I love her harness and diva blanket. Do the members make these harnesses, or are they purchased? She is indeed a cutie pie!!! Can you tell us more about her???


----------



## pjewel

What a cutie. I want to know her story too.


----------



## Kathie

What a sweet looking little girl - I'm sure your boys will take care of her right along with you!


----------



## mimismom

all I have to say... is that Diva blanket is Awesome!!


and I have to add... Cassie looks adorable!


----------



## kelrobin

Awww . . . love the pink surrounding cute Cassie! Makes me want a girl . . .


----------



## Missy

Awww Karen, Brady and Dugan, good for you for making Cassie's life better. I too can't wait to hear her stories.


----------



## Jane

Cassie looks so sweet, Karen! You are doing a really good thing for her! I love the pink blanket and harness from HRI!


----------



## Brady's mom

The diva blanket is just too cute! I love it. That was made by an HRI member. The harness is a puppia harness that HRI gets via donations. It is too cute!! I think Auntie Laurie tried to send some especially cute and girly things just to torture me some and make me really want a little girl!

Cassie was an owner turn in. She came from a family who were going through some tough times and didn't feel she was getting the attention they wanted her to have. They loved her very much and turned her over to HRI in hopes it would be best for her. 

She is getting better every day. She now greets me and my husband with the same enthusiasm as Brady and Dugan when we come home. She is approaching strangers and is starting to interact more with Brady and Dugan. She is fantastic on the leash and loves to go for walks. She absolutely loves playing with toys! She throws them in the air and has a great time. She is too stinking cute, I can't stand it.


----------



## Sheri

She sounds like a doll.

Do I read signs of failing Fostering 101?


----------



## Lunastar

OH Karen she is so adorable. Pink is definately her color!


----------



## Laurief

Well if she does not fail - I would be surprised!!!  
And yes - I spend a long time picking out the most perfect little pink items for our little girl - she looks so adorable in them!!!!!! 

Not to sidetrack your thread Karen - but this is a good example of why I ask for donations to my supply closet for HRI dogs. I try to send each pup a special harness, lead, toy and homemade blanket that is theirs and they can take to their forever homes!! 

Back to thread - I personally am in Love with her too!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

As of now, I will say No to failing. I am going to keep telling myself that this will not be a failure. Now, if my husband comes to the conclusion that we need to fail Fostering 101, I may have to go along with him


----------



## mintchip

Brady's mom said:


> The diva blanket is just too cute! I love it. That was made by an HRI member. The harness is a puppia harness that HRI gets via donations. It is too cute!! I think Auntie Laurie tried to send some especially cute and girly things just to torture me some and make me really want a little girl!
> 
> Cassie was an owner turn in. She came from a family who were going through some tough times and didn't feel she was getting the attention they wanted her to have. They loved her very much and turned her over to HRI in hopes it would be best for her.
> 
> *She is getting better every day. She now greets me and my husband with the same enthusiasm as Brady and Dugan when we come home. She is approaching strangers and is starting to interact more with Brady and Dugan. She is fantastic on the leash and loves to go for walks. She absolutely loves playing with toys! She throws them in the air and has a great time. She is too stinking cute, I can't stand it.*


I would flunk fostering 101 for sure!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Not me, I would not flunk fostering 101. :lalala::violin:


----------



## Lunastar

It really is not failing fostering 101, it is SUCCEEDING at adoption 101!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

This little girl is too cute.


----------



## Posh's Mom

love this. great thread.


----------



## Brady's mom

We had a big event today. Cassie did her first RLH with Dugan in the yard. Of course, the big man, brady, couldn't be left out. She got a little scared when he came racing after her and that put an end to things. I was so proud though. 

Cassie is doing so well. She is such a sweet little thing. This is going to be a really tough little girl to let go of. For now, I am going to enjoy having her here. I am looking forward to buying some bows for her hair and enjoying all kinds of girly things with her


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Sounds like she is doing very well. How big is she? Such a sweetheart!


----------



## pjewel

Karen,

Two boys and a girl is the perfect family. Look at mine -- well, maybe don't look at mine but trust me, the third is the charm. I vote for failure to launch.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Two boys and a girl is perfect! Just this morning Gracie was lying in the crook of my arm like a baby and she was sound asleep. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## luv3havs

Aww, Karen, how are you going to resist this darling little girl?


----------



## Brady's mom

Here are a few videos of the pups. You can see her first RLH and then hear her scream when Brady scares her. She is quite the drama queen:drama:. Sory for the shaky videos. It isn't easy throwing toys to 3 dogs and holding the Flip video camera. She is still getting used to the boys and their antics, but she is doing really well!


----------



## Brady's mom

Oh, and she is about 10 pounds. Such a little thing compared to my big boys.


----------



## Sandee

Karen,
This is wonderful news that you are fostering. And Cassie looks like such a sweatheart. Here's a :grouphug: from us all Bella, Lukey, Tucker and me too. I agree two boys and a girl is a perfect family! Love the Diva blanket too. Can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh she is too cute. What a great RLH. I love the drama. hahaha


----------



## Sheri

She looks so cute, and like she's having such a fun time, getting brave! And Tucker has never watched so intently before... he wants to come play, too!


----------



## Perugina

She's adorable!


----------



## marltonmommy

WOW!!! She is just too cute! What a sweet little face. Isn't 3 fun???


----------



## LuckyOne

She is so sweet! How old is she and how can I get my hands on her?


----------



## LuckyOne

LuckyOne said:


> She is so sweet! How old is she and how can I get my hands on her?


Alright I see she's 2 1/2. The perfect age to teach her "little brothers" a thing or two.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Sooooooo cute. I bet she'll be in control soon.


----------



## Brady's mom

Little girls can do head tilts too


----------



## mimismom

OH... I am melting now... 

SHE IS STINKING CUTE!!!! 

Good luck with Fostering 101~


----------



## LuckyOne

If you change your mind Karen...She looks like a hand full. *wink*


----------



## LuckyOne

I showed the boys the video. Well lets just say they were smitten.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Karen - She sure looks "at home" in your photos and video.


----------



## Brady's mom

I am glad to hear that Cassie has the heartbreaker effect on some of the boys around here  She is having a great time today! Bacca (my Mom's hav) is here visiting for the afternoon. Cassie has a crush on him. He got her playing and having a great time in the backyard! It is so nice to see her having fun with the other dogs. She always has fun with her toys, but is still adjusting to the boys. She is really funny when she approaches them to play like they are toys, but then when they play back, she isn't too sure what to do. I will get that on video next.

Here is the RLH session from earlier today.






And yes, I know she looks at home. She is also starting to feel at home  You all know how it is though. My husband needs to be the one to decide to keep her. I can't make that decision.


----------



## Leeann

Karen you can just see the joy in her eye's as she is really learning to have fun. I have no idea how you are going to let her go, lets hope DH falls totally in love.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Well that put a smile on my face! How wonderful to see her running and having fun.


----------



## Paige

Karen, have you noticed that four dogs is really just as easy as two..scary isn't it. :eyebrows: They sure do look like they are enjoying themselves.


----------



## pjewel

What an incredible sight. It must be so joyous to watch her emerge from her shell and step, however tentatively at times, into the typical fun havanese world. Give her a hug from me. She is tooooooo cute!


----------



## Tino'sMammi

Tino and I enjoyed the videos very much. Tino whimpered the whole time. I guess he's wondering why he doesn't have a sister to play with.  Best of luck with Cassie's rehabilitation. It's easy to see how quickly she's already blossoming.


----------



## Lunastar

OH Karen, I hope DH is as in love as you are. You really can not have too many Havs!


----------



## marb42

Karen, I loved the pics and the videos. She is such an adorable girl! What a great thing that you are doing


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Love your videos......I hope your DH falls in love. She is such a doll.


----------



## Brady's mom

*Cassie Update*

Cassie continues to do very well at our house. She has really settled in and now loves Brady and Dugan. She chases with them and follows them everywhere. The three of them have a new routine of running full speed through the house in the morning when I goto shower. It sounds like a stampede going through the house  I am still working on my DH, so no news as of yet as far as her staying here. I told her to start putting the charm on him.

Cassie went to Laurie's playdate with me and the boys and she did great. She was a little shy with people, but mingled well with the other dogs. Anytime I went to hand her to someone else to hold her, she squirmed right back to me.

Here are a few recent pictures of the cute little thing. She will have her cherry eye fixed at the end of the month. Then, I will really need to figure out where we stand with keeping her. My husband really doesn't want three dogs, and honestly, neither do I. But, I have fallen hard for her.

Cassie playing with a toy









Cassie chilling at Aunt Laurie's (yes, that is Dugan's spotted belly in the background)









Cassie and Dugan chilling









Exhausted little girl on the ride home


----------



## Pipersmom

Karen, She's so cute in pictures but even more so in person. I'm glad to hear she's fitting in so well.

I get the feeling "foster mom to" will be missing from your signature soon.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Karen - We didn't want 3 dogs either.  Gracie came as a foster and we all fell in love with her which made the decision to keep her a little bit easier. She's my love bug and I can't imagine not having her in our house!

Cassie is adorable and I love the photos! She's such a cutie!

We have Bo and Jackie now and I can tell you for sure that 5 dogs is too many! I love them, I'd love to keep them, but it's a lot of work. The expense of having 5 is another factor as well seeing as how I kinda like to buy dog stuff. I'm getting their things together in preparation of them leaving us next weekend and feeling very sad about it. I know it's the right thing for them and for us but it still hurts.

Cassie is with you for a reason. If it's right she'll stay, if not she'll move on so you have room in your home and heart for another foster that may desperately need YOU!

I feel for you, it's such a hard decision. I'd love to have the time and money to care for them all!
:hug:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Looking at that third photo with the little bow in her hair and that angelic look, she is a keeper!!


----------



## marb42

Cassie is adorable. I hope your DH lets you keep her


----------



## pjewel

If you're able to let her go you're a better woman than I am. She is so cute.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw she is so adorable. A face you can't resist. Good luck with Hubby.


----------



## Laurief

Ann, I agree with you! if it is meant to be, she will stay with them!!

I will be watching her, a nd Dugan and Brady and their cousin Bacca for 10 days starting this Friday - so we will see how much her Hubby misses her during that time!!! Although I might just fall in love an keep her here myself!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunastar

Wow Laurie you are going to have a house full. What fun!


----------



## pjewel

Good grief Laurie. How do you handle that many at one time.


----------



## brugmansia

She is soooo adorable!


----------



## Brady's mom

Well, it's official. Cassie is going to stay here at our house. She is so happy here and the boys love playing with her. I am loving having a girl to dress up in all kinds of bows and pink things  I will start a new thread with some pictures and a few videos. Wish us luck! I can't believe I have 3 dogs now! I am not sure how this happened, LOL.


----------



## Pixiesmom

How wonderful for everyone!!


----------



## Pipersmom

Congratulations to you and your family Karen! I had a feeling you wouldn't be able to let that little sweetheart go.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yeah!!! I'm still wondering just how it happened in my house too but I sure love my sweet girl!

Congrats, I'm so happy for you all!


----------



## marltonmommy

Congratulations Karen!!!! How wonderful. She certainly is a cutie. I can't blame you. That face is just so precious. I know she will and they all will together bring you lots and lots of love and definitely FUN!!!! We LOVE having 3 and so will you and your husband!!!


----------



## LuckyOne

So happy for you. She's a doll. Guess I will have to keep looking for a little sister for my boys.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I did not think for a moment you could let her go. All those cute little girlie things!!! I am so glad she is staying with you!!

I think I am one of the ones who could not pass up a little girl I could dress up with all those sweet bows, etc...but Sharlene does a great job with the little vests for the guys and so maybe that will have to do. Sir Winston looks so sweet with just the little wrap on his top knot, I can't wait to put a vest on him!!


----------



## Mraymo

Congratulations. She's such a doll. I'm glad she has a wonderful new home.


----------



## Lunastar

Hooray! Congrats Karen. This was just meant to be!


----------



## luv3havs

She is so beautiful. congrats!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

What great news!!!!! Congratulations.


----------

